# Legal and Non Lethal Weapons for preppers



## The Bear (Dec 31, 2011)

I just got done watching doomsday preppers and they were talking about stun guns. Even though the gun strokers out there will laugh, this might be some of the only line for some people to defend themselves. Some things I can think of for others in urban survival environments would include. Do note that some of these you have to have a permit or some states even ban these items (gesh!), so check with your local and state laws. 

Stun guns
Knives
Swords
Batons
Sling shots with steel bbs


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Stun guns are rubbish to be honest, if you are going to get something get a taser. The ones with the barbs that actually SHOOT at the attacker, these put them on the ground until you run out of juice or stop hitting the button. Stun guns just hurt the area they contact. Once you remove it, they can get back up. batons area great alternative but get training on how to effectively use it!


----------



## SurvivalFreak (Feb 20, 2012)

Pepper Spray... or bear spray.


----------



## mcgeorge (Nov 3, 2011)

x3 on stun guns. They would just piss me off if someone attacked me with one. You have to get really close to the person to use it also. Mace or Tasers would be my choice.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Mace or Tasers would be my choice*.

I admire your choice and your restraint. I learned to shoot pistols at a police range (my friend was a police officer), and I really never thought of the "targets" as future combatants. Then again, I was young and stupid.

Yes, my wife and I have the best defensive combat items money can buy. Then again, folks had better get used to the idea that not all interlopers are going to run and hide because a buzzer goes off--and my house has alarms!

Even when I know that the midnight disturbance is most likely a some ignorant looter, I have to engage the idiot and hope that he just takes off running. But to be fair, I do not have training in Mace or Tasers, nor do I know where to get this education here in Dane County.

Hopefully the thief knows that my armament is a 1911 and he just beats feet. I really don't want to kill a young man for stealing an electric coffee maker...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

SurvivalFreak said:


> Pepper Spray... or bear spray.


Be very careful with any use of bear spray. It is a more highly concentrated form of pepper spray and can be lethal when misused on humans


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

I think if it came to having to stop an attacker, I would want to permanently stop them and not want to worry about retaliation later. If I had any hogs I could use the carcasses for feed. Win win!


----------

